# US tightens Cuba embargo enforcement



## AdamTrioxin (Oct 6, 2006)

Just came across this on yahoo news, wondering how much this may or may not affect us.

US tightens Cuba embargo enforcement 



> The commission recommended tightening the embargo by better enforcing existing sanctions against the island, including those against companies that supply oil, nickel, tobacco and rum, and by better preventing avoidance of the embargo by those who operate through a third country.


Adam


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

> *Acosta promised to prosecute import and export of goods to and from Cuba*, unapproved visits to the island and transfers of hard currency to and from Cuba.


Sure sounds like it


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Just more of the same futility on the USA's policy.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Yeah, Bush really needs the Florida vote.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

"will strengthen enforcement of sanctions against the Castro regime with the aim of hastening a transition to democracy in Cuba. We will do our part to effectuate president Bush's mandate to speed this transition"

Actually sounds like good news to me, a democratic Cuba will not have a trade embargo with the US.


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

I am convinced this is Election time rhetoric... the embargo has been in place how many years and they are no closer to ending the communist regime then when they started...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Ermo said:


> "will strengthen enforcement of sanctions against the Castro regime with the aim of hastening a transition to democracy in Cuba. We will do our part to effectuate president Bush's mandate to speed this transition"
> 
> Actually sounds like good news to me, a democratic Cuba will not have a trade embargo with the US.


Just like speeding the transition to democracy in Iraq. If Cuba becomes democratic, there will be a lot of bloodshed in the process. I do not think the bloodshed is worth it. If we would just lift the embargo, the taste of dollars would steamroll any socialist dreamers still left in Cuba and/or help the millions in need of support even if they remain socialist. The welfare of the Cuban people should be what's most important, not their political ideology.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

And now without a doubt the added enforcement will force the Cuba government into submission within the next 40yrs. *Hip hip hurray!*


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

ky toker said:


> And now without a doubt the added enforcement will force the Cuba government into submission within the next 40yrs. *Hip hip hurray!*


It's funny how we claim not to trade with Cuba because they're communist but we're working to set all kinds of chit up with China. Hmmm....


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

12stones said:


> It's funny how we claim not to trade with Cuba because they're communist but we're working to set all kinds of chit up with China. Hmmm....


Mainland China holds roughly 12% of foreign-held US Treasury Securities, amounting to $250 billion. Mainland China is second only to Japan in ownership of foreign-held US debt.

By way of comparison, the US is spending about $2 billion a week on the occupation of Iraq.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

Corona Gigante said:


> Mainland China holds roughly 12% of foreign-held US Treasury Securities, amounting to $250 billion. Mainland China is second only to Japan in ownership of foreign-held US debt.
> 
> By way of comparison, the US is spending about $2 billion a week on the occupation of Iraq.


:sb 
Also, because of our free trade agreement and lack of tariffs China generates enough surplus to buy more and more of our companies each year as we allow them to be a conduit for weapons trade with our enemies. Isn't it great that we have the export profile of a colony in the early 1900s and are losing all our manufacturing power and jobs to China and other countries?

Forgive my rant.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

I get the feeling the only way we are seeing an embargo lift any time soon is if one of us gets elected president. Not a bad idea, I would vote for one of the FOGs round here.


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

after 40 or so years and myself living here in south florida for the last 26 this is just so rediculous where we can just fly over tho the bahamas in less than a half hour away and cuba which is just a mere 90 miles from key west. actually closer to key west than i am is forbidden!


----------



## luckybandit (Jul 9, 2006)

you know if they ever lift the embargo i can be CS's official delivery man and help unload them right off the boats for CS's members!
just a thought


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I would love to see the embargo lifted. Also, would love to see the political climate change. But, Cuba being friends with Chavez is not likely to happen. Dang, when will folks quit fighting and just live and let live? Power, money...Money/Power....Submission and freedom....fear and domination...I hate it. I wish there was a more peaceful way for people to come to terms with disagreement. Love seeing freedom florish....however neo-totalitarianism is the climate of the day.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Just like speeding the transition to democracy in Iraq. If Cuba becomes democratic, there will be a lot of bloodshed in the process. I do not think the bloodshed is worth it. If we would just lift the embargo, the taste of dollars would steamroll any socialist dreamers still left in Cuba and/or help the millions in need of support even if they remain socialist. The welfare of the Cuban people should be what's most important, not their political ideology.


I'm with you. When will the US government realize that the so-called "contingencies" that results from imposing your will to other countries means the safety and welfare of its people? I have some experience with this as I used to live in a country whose government is merely a US puppet. I'm probably going to be burned for this, but being able to buy habanos legally (I know it's a half-joke) is a very silly reason for wanting another country's government to fall apart and leave its people in chaos.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

pepito said:


> I'm with you. *When will the US government realize that the so-called "contingencies" that results from imposing your will to other countries means the safety and welfare of its people?* I have some experience with this as I used to live in a country whose government is *merely a US puppet*. I'm probably going to be burned for this, but being able to buy habanos legally (I know it's a half-joke) is a *very silly reason for wanting another country's government to fall apart and leave its people in chaos*.


Your words that I have put in bold speak loudly. Imposing our will? Go back in history and read why the Embargo was put in place. Read on what Castro was aming at us in the US, well south of Canada where it was much safer. Read how close we came to nuclear destruction.

We are the puppet masters all right. We feed the world. Still haven't figured that one out. We feed the world and they hate us. I say stop feeding them and really give them a reason.

Cuba's oppressive dictatorship falling apart is going to leave its peolple in chaos? Where did you phantom this idea? When Batista was chased out, did the country remain in chaos? Do you know how many of my relatives and countrymen are loaded with money, dying to invest in Cuba once again? It will be the playground it once was.

P.S.
Pepito = Spanish
Which country is it that you were from?
Just curious.


----------



## IamWD (May 21, 2006)

Wouldn't listing the embargo prove to be a disaster to the cigar market? Hordes of Americans, never having known how to get a mythological Cuban cigar, suddenly having access would deplete their supply.

Oh yeah, and [insert political nonsense no one cares about here] too! :sb


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

No matter what your politics, this has the biggest effect, unfortunately, on the most innocent party in all of this - the Cuban people. the embargo is not starving a regime but a people and that is why its wrong :2


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Baric said:


> No matter what your politics, this has the biggest effect, unfortunately, on the most innocent party in all of this - the Cuban people. the embargo is not starving a regime but a people and that is why its wrong :2


:tpd:


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Baric said:


> No matter what your politics, this has the biggest effect, unfortunately, on the most innocent party in all of this - the Cuban people. the embargo is not starving a regime but a people and that is why its wrong :2


Baric,
Aren't they free to trade with anyone, other than the US?
What is stopping them from prospering from trade with China, Venezuela and so on?
Why can't the commies unite to prosper?
If we are such a bad, terrible nation, how can this Embargo that so many say hasn't worked be so effective and how come everyone seems to need this bad terrible nation?
Who are we kidding?
Can't possibly have it both ways. Doesn't work but is starving the people?

Must be me, *the only real Cuban born on this thread*, that just doesn't get it.
I think I get it.


----------



## Txdawg (Sep 9, 2005)

I think it is all a bunch of crap but hey that's just me. But a question came up the other day regarding what would happen to cigars if the embargo gets lifted.

Some would argue that many of the Cuban masters have moved to other countries in the last 40 years or so and we are for sure getting some great cigars from the Dominican Republic, Honduras, etc. So if the embargo gets lifted there will be a sudden demand for cuban cigars that may not even be up to the standards of some non-cuban cigars. What will happen to those cigar makers outside of Cuba? Will cuban cigars get cheap all of a sudden? Will the great Cuban cigars come back to Cuba and be even more expensive due to high demand? It will be interesting to see.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Must be me, *the only real Cuban born on this thread*, that just doesn't get it.


With all due respect, I don't think that your being born on this thread, Cuban or otherwise, gives you any better perspective than anyone else on this issue.

The more one learns about US government's behavior during the Spanish American war, and conditions under Batista, and about US intervention in the region--in Honduras, Guatemala, Nicaragua, Grenada, Haiti, et al--the more one can sympathize with the views of those people who, while critical of Castro's tyranny, might be more than a little skeptical of the US' intentions, especially those of the current regime--excuse me--"administration."


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Txdawg said:


> I think it is all a bunch of crap but hey that's just me. But a question came up the other day regarding what would happen to cigars if the embargo gets lifted.
> 
> Some would argue that many of the Cuban masters have moved to other countries in the last 40 years or so and we are for sure getting some great cigars from the Dominican Republic, Honduras, etc. So if the embargo gets lifted there will be a sudden demand for cuban cigars that may not even be up to the standards of some non-cuban cigars. What will happen to those cigar makers outside of Cuba? Will cuban cigars get cheap all of a sudden? Will the great Cuban cigars come back to Cuba and be even more expensive due to high demand? It will be interesting to see.


No doubt that a number of old timers in exile would love nothing more than to return to their homeland.
That is a thirst each and every Cuban that left the island has yet to quench.
Many rollers will return.
I just think that there is no way they will be able to meet the world's demand for tobacco (not rollers) when the money in the US is able to legally buy Cuban cigars. As such, with the law of demand and supply, the prices will go off the wall. At some point, due to high prices, you may see a decreas in demand and in turn start going down again someday to stay competitive with the great tobacco produced by the likes of Padron. $12 for an Anni or $50 for an ISOM? Give me three Annis and keep the change at that point.


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> With all due respect, I don't think that your being born on this thread, Cuban or otherwise, gives you any better perspective than anyone else on this issue.
> 
> The more one learns about US government's behavior during the Spanish American war, and conditions Batista, and about US intervention in the region--in Honduras, Guatemala, Nicaragua, Grenada, Haiti, etc--the more one can sympathize with those who, while critical of Castro's tyranny, might be more than a little skeptical of the US' intentions, especially those of the current regime--excuse me--"administration."


Intended as sarcasm.
All can opine as they wish on this topic and you will always hear the same arguments. My comment about being Cuban is that I and am not worried about the Embargo yet so many that are not Cuban, seem so concerned with how it impacts my relatives and friends.

I however beg to differ with you. It totally gives me a perspective you and any other non Cuban don't have. You can only talk about how it affects Cubans based on what you hear and depending on who you heard it from and so you can only empathize as you have not lived it. I on the other hand lived it. You don't think that gives me a better perspective?
Don't know what does then.


----------



## pepito (Apr 7, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Your words that I have put in bold speak loudly. Imposing our will? Go back in history and read why the Embargo was put in place. Read on what Castro was aming at us in the US, well south of Canada where it was much safer. Read how close we came to nuclear destruction.
> 
> We are the puppet masters all right. We feed the world. Still haven't figured that one out. We feed the world and they hate us. I say stop feeding them and really give them a reason.
> 
> ...


I know this is a never-ending debate. I just want to be clear that "you', is a hypothetical entity that specifically designates the US government, not its people. You also mentioned, "why the embargo was put into place" ~ I very much agree with you on this one ~ it is because of "history". However, I ask you this: shouldn't laws be revised to what mattes at the present and future not what was written in books?


----------



## Blueface (May 28, 2005)

You guys enjoy.
I had a tough day and have shared more than I care to talk about Cuba on this thread.
This is a sore subject for me so I will leave it to those more capable.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Blueface said:


> Intended as sarcasm.


Yes, you're right. My first sentence was knee-jerk sarcasm, and as such inappropriate and unbecoming. Please accept my apology.

I stand by the rest of my post.


----------



## kvm (Sep 7, 2005)

You have to wonder how far they are going to take it. Is the "Letter" going to be replaced with a "We would like to talk to you."? Will there be some prosecutions to just prove their point and make some headlines, or will they just be more aggressive on the bigger offenders?


----------



## HarryCulo (Aug 18, 2006)

:BS :BS :BS 

Wow. 


Nice weather, huh??


:fu


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

kvm said:


> You have to wonder how far they are going to take it. Is the "Letter" going to be replaced with a "We would like to talk to you."? Will there be some prosecutions to just prove their point and make some headlines, or will they just be more aggressive on the bigger offenders?


The big question.


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

This might just be a tactic that our government uses constantly; fear.

I doubt the situtation will change much. One thing is certain; importing cigars from Cuba into the US has and will continue to come with serious risks and consequences that must be carefully considered.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Txdawg said:


> I think it is all a bunch of crap but hey that's just me. But a question came up the other day regarding what would happen to cigars if the embargo gets lifted.
> 
> Some would argue that many of the Cuban masters have moved to other countries in the last 40 years or so and we are for sure getting some great cigars from the Dominican Republic, Honduras, etc. So if the embargo gets lifted there will be a sudden demand for cuban cigars that may not even be up to the standards of some non-cuban cigars. What will happen to those cigar makers outside of Cuba? Will cuban cigars get cheap all of a sudden? Will the great Cuban cigars come back to Cuba and be even more expensive due to high demand? It will be interesting to see.


Do you think all these 70+ year olds are just going to walk into a factory and expect to have their old seats back? Most of the rollers of that era are now retired or have little desire to start life over again. If I were a factory manager, I wouldn't want them anyway; they already have a trained staff of workers who are quite capable of making cigars. I wouldn't expect that if an embargo was lifted that the US would not see many cigars being imported directly. Cuba has a distribution network and the cigars would be bought by current distributors and then imported to the US. I would expect the price of Cuban cigars to go up slightly, but as they are illegal in US, there is not current set price to gauge if they are high or low.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Blueface said:


> Baric,
> Aren't they free to trade with anyone, other than the US?
> What is stopping them from prospering from trade with China, Venezuela and so on?
> Why can't the commies unite to prosper?
> ...


Wow  , this isnt meant as an insult, but sometimes i really dont get you. How you quite got from me saying the embargo is wrong that the US is a bad terrible nation i dont know and seriously, i dont get why you attack what i said when you yourself have said to me exactly the same in numerous PMs youve sent to me during our conversations?


----------

